# SpaceX Falcon Heavy booster landings



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

SpaceX launched a rocket they call Falcon Heavy, the heaviest rocket in history. It was considered a test launch, the probability of failure was quite high... but to everyone's amazement, it went _perfectly_.

Saw this footage last night of the boosters returning, its simply incredible the engineering involved. I didn't realize the sound aspect of this, shocking how fast they come in, how loud they are and how much pinpoint accuracy they had.

I love the positive amazing things humans can do.

Booster landings, if you have sound crank it up:






The launch:






Oh yea, and it carried a Tesla Roadster... launched into space escaping earths gravity, it will be there forever. This is a real picture:










I love this stuff!

-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Truly amazing.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

17000mph in 7 minutes . awesome


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Pretty awesome, Just like watching Flash Gordon when I was a kid. They really were not too far off.


----------



## bowhunter_3 (Mar 10, 2010)

I was out fishing on the "Space Coast" in Florida during the launch.
I used to live there, and was back visiting.
Was a pleasant surprise to find out was happening the day I arrived, and cool to see.


----------

